# Not sure what plant to get



## schmiggle (Aug 4, 2015)

I was thinking of getting some plants for greenery, and I don't really want to get plastic, a little bit because it's wasteful, mostly because it's not as fun  The soil would be fairly shallow peat moss (but it could be made deeper, I suppose), the lighting would be fairly dim, humidity 60% and up, temperature 65 degrees F to about 90 degrees (though usually 70% humidity and 70-80 degrees).  Any suggestions?  Is it even possible to grow plants in those conditions?


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Aug 4, 2015)

You will want to make sure your T room doesn't go below 70 degrees. I don't think peat moss would be good for terrarium plants unless you use a fertilizer stick also you will probably want to get some sort of grow light. I would suggest using pothos.


----------



## Karmaz (Aug 4, 2015)

Pothos is a shade loving,  humidity loving vine with big heart shaped leaves that are variegated with shades of green. They grow like weeds,  I'm always trimming mine. Peace lily's also love lower light and warm humid areas.  However both of these plants also love water.  If using them in a terrarium I would suggest planting the plant in its own container and then covering said container with substrate,  unless you have a critter that loves wet substrate. Also having real plants and their water needs will spike your humidity levels,  so you may have to increase ventilation or otherwise adjust your habitat. Sadly plants that love dry soil usually love lots of light, like succulents (cactus,  aloe vera etc)


----------



## The Snark (Aug 4, 2015)

Rhus Diversaloba. Hardy, drought resistant, grows from low shrub to 100 foot vine, and lots of fun!


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 6, 2015)

Are there pothos or peace lilies that fit in an 18" cube terrarium?  Should have mentioned that to start with... Arachnosmack, I don't know anything about tarantulas, but my _Heterophrynus batesii_ whipsider does fine with occasional drops a bit below 70 degrees.  Karmaz, would covering with substrate be purely aesthetic?  Or is there another reason?
Snark, why not just go for _Dendrocnides moroides_, which even comes from a rainforest like my whipspider?


----------



## The Snark (Aug 6, 2015)

Dendrocnides moroides... Touche! A most excellent riposte. On a serious note, I understand there are a couple of varieties of dwarf philodendron that might work well in such an environment. They like very low light and are tolerant of wide moisture and humidity variations.

Here's my speed with house plants: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...5c36aabe4b0f1cbf1e3d659?kvcommref=mostpopular


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (Aug 8, 2015)

Like most have already said Pothos works good

Also Spider Plant work pretty good


----------



## Karmaz (Aug 9, 2015)

schmiggle said:


> Are there pothos or peace lilies that fit in an 18" cube terrarium?  Should have mentioned that to start with... Arachnosmack, I don't know anything about tarantulas, but my _Heterophrynus batesii_ whipsider does fine with occasional drops a bit below 70 degrees.  Karmaz, would covering with substrate be purely aesthetic?  Or is there another reason?
> Snark, why not just go for _Dendrocnides moroides_, which even comes from a rainforest like my whipspider?


 Pothos grow very quickly,  however it's nothing to just chop off a vine here and there.  So,  I don't see why it wouldn't fit as long as you don't mind some gardening.  Covering with substrate would be for visual value and to keep your pet out of the plant's soil..  Plants like fertilizer and things that could pose a threat to your pet.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Mar 11, 2016)

schmiggle said:


> mostly because it's not as fun


Honestly , that's the best way the look at it .


----------



## VesuviusX (Mar 11, 2016)

I use Sphagnum moss and club moss . these seem to be thriving with dim light in coco peat with damp/humid conditions 
I also use baby's tears or Irish moss, this survives well to.


----------

